# Race Valeting: BMW M3 CSL Correction Detail with Swissvax Saphir



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Today has been booked in for a couple of weeks now, and one i've really been looking forward to.

The Owner Nick contacted me a few weeks ago after he had sold his Z4M and got this beauty as its replacement, With only 14k on the clocks.

On first inspection the paintwork was in pretty good state with a few marks from (suncream) i'd imagine as the were all in obvious places such as door handle, bonnet, boot etc etc. With light/medium swils and a few RIDS.

I arrived at 7:30 to get the car wash,clayed and dried in the underground carpark out of the sun

Firstly i washed the wheels using Bilberry wheel cleaner, Ez detail brush and a selection on Tim's envy brushes (swissvax).
The car was then rinsed down to remove and excess dirt/dust and then foamed using MEGS APC to remove any old wax.





































The car was then rinsed off at low pressure then wash using 2BM with grit guards using megs goldclass shampoo and a schmitt.

The car was then again rinsed and then time for the green sonus clay to come out.
The car was sprayed with last touch as a clay lube, the clay removed all the contamination not that there was that much to start with.

Then the car was washed again quickly and then dried using CG Miracle drying towel with last touch as a lube.




























Now the car was all wash,clayed and dried Nick took it outside to the car park for me to do the rest.

This is the best pics I could get of the swirls (Needs some lessons off Dave Kg on how to get the best from my cam)










Now the car was outside and the sun was beeming down the swirls were very visible.

I firstly tried a combo using a 3m cutting pad and fc+ + ultrafina SE which gave very good correction, I stuck with this method as it was working very well and was doing well for time too.

Once finished correction i went over with a 3m finishing pad (black) with some ultrafine SE to refine the finish.

Then used a megs polishing pad with some swissvax cleaner fluid to remove most of the oils from the 3m polishes, this was then buffed off.

Then i went ove rthe car with CG factory sealant appiled by pc and buffed off, The CG EZ Glaze again applied by Pc and then buffed off.

And now finally the car was waxed using Swissvax Saphir, i applied the whole car panel at a time and then left to cure while i hoovered out and wiped down the interior.














































Once the interior was finished i then buffed off the wax leaving a stunning finish.

Then I opened the bonnet and cleaned/dressed the engine bay





































The last bits, windows were cleaned using megs glass cleaner and a sonus polishing cloth, The exhaust was polished using megs nxt metal polish and finally the tyres were dressed using CG new look trim gel

Now you can admire the finished article, must admit this has been the nicest car to detail so far.

I would like to thank Nick for the pleasure in working on his pride and joy, look forward to doing the top up detail in 3 mths time :thumb:

























































































































































































































Total time taken 10hrs

Many thanks for looking

Paul :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks cracking Paul, that will show the doubters from the other bmw thread what you can do. nIce one


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice work on a great car!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Paul, and like said above a more pleasurable experience for you than...you know
Glad you had a go with the Swissvax, and especially the Saphir. Its my fave!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Paul, and like said above a more pleasurable experience for you than...you know
> Glad you had a go with the Swissvax, and especially the Saphir. Its my fave!


Thanks Tim, The car was a delight to detail and the paint was alot easier than i had exspected.

Im loving the Swissvax waxes so easy to apply and remove :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

great job, and that white cayenne in the background is pretty stunning as well


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

One of my all time favourite cars and you've done a stunning job on it there - nice one! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, great series of pictures, awesome car too


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice work. The car looks fantastic - nice wet look. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

davidrogers190 said:


> great job, and that white cayenne in the background is pretty stunning as well


a possible new client too  he's also got a cooper s :thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent results, love the CSL.... wish i had that airbox and seats on my M3.

Tony.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

well done Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> well done Paul


Cheers Ian :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning car and a great job 

Man they sound good!


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome finish, this car is one of my favourites of all time


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

looks good Paul:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> looks good Paul:thumb:


Cheers Jay. A truely stunning car to work on


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Great results stunning paul 
good looking car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks lovely in the daylight


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Top Job, love that colour :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice there !


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet looking M3 :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice but remeber that Swisswax cleaner fluid will add some oils to the paint more then removing any. I would use a AIO instead of the SW cleaner fluid before applying a sealant.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

fantastic job! got a lovely finish on it. love the interior on these!


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

great job, thats gonna be my next car with out a doubt. nice work


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

paul46rider said:


> great job, thats gonna be my next car with out a doubt. nice work


They are lovely cars and sound amazing, it will be on my wish list too :thumb:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> They are lovely cars and sound amazing, it will be on my wish list too :thumb:


its the next step up for me i have a e46 m3 so that bad boy is coming next.

quick question how did you work the carbon roof?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one, but you could've at least given the steering wheel a bloody shave!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

PJS said:


> Nice one, but you could've at least given the steering wheel a bloody shave!


:lol: the interior was literally just a quick hoover thats all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

paul46rider said:


> its the next step up for me i have a e46 m3 so that bad boy is coming next.
> 
> quick question how did you work the carbon roof?


I polished using a black 3m pad with fc+ & ultrafina se to remove the marks, came up lovely.

Then sealed and waxed as normal


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the Testimonial i've just had via email from Nick the owner 

"I contacted Paul after picking up the CSL as it had a few areas that I thought needed attention. He suggested that he would carry out a 'Paint Correction Detail'. I have to be honest I am the probably the worst person to work for especially on my car as I am so fussy! I have been delighted with the results, Paul did exactly as he said and removed all the marks that concerned me and even removed a scratch the dealer said wasn't possible! Being used to new cars, he really has made this 5 year old car look like new!"

Thanks for reading 

Paul


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work, what a car


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweet jesus, look at that engine!! 

Nice work again, nice car too. Not really a 3 series fan but in CSL guise, hells yeh!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work Paul.

Must say thats the best colour IMO for the CSL.

:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic results you've achieved there on one of my favourite cars!!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the great comments guys


----------

